# MapSend Topo USA for Magellan



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Does anybody out there own this? Is it any better than the "Streets" CD at showing natural features like creeks, etc?


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

yes i have it and like it shows a lot but not everything its grate for setting routes for trips


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

But does it depict streams, rivers, and lakes better than the "Streets" software?


----------

